# "Memories" Challenge Winners



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 26, 2013)

Please join us in congratulating our joint winners for our very first blind poetry challenge. May I have a drum roll please...tied for first place are: Untitled (Remember buttered toast...) by Lace, and That You by Gumby. Both will receive the Laureate award and Lace will receive a one month FoWF subscription. They will also get to choose our next challenge topic. Superbly well done, you two!

We were intending to unmask the poets with the second and third place entries, but since we also have a tie for second place, we will only be revealing the names of those two poets. Coming in a very close second are: Spring '92 by Travers, and Coffin nails by OLDSOUL. Another "superbly well done" is in order.


Any entrant who has the desire to come forth and take credit for their entry is more than welcome to name themselves this thread.


Any inquiring minds who simply need to know may request the originator of any given entry to reveal themselves in this thread, but we are leaving such requests to the discretion of the entrants.


Our sincere thanks to all for making this first blind challenge such a successful effort! Congrats to our winners, as well as all participants!


----------



## Travers (Jun 26, 2013)

Very well done, Lace and Gumby!

I'm pleased that my two favourites won!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2013)

Well done. It's funny but by the styles my guessing at who wrote what was totally off. I only 'knew' one by the content, but still wasn't a hundred percent sure.


----------



## Jon M (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent poem, Lace.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 27, 2013)

Very well done and well deserved.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 27, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> Very well done and well deserved.


 Better said than I


----------



## lcg (Jun 27, 2013)

Congratulations, winners!


----------



## Lace (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you, Jon M. To all who voted for my poem: I'm very glad you responded positively to it. Congrats to all the participants. I encountered many fine entries. CONGRATS, Gumby. Your poem is lexically bare (devoid of embellishment) and fittingly so. The speaker's recognition "that you don't" enables the understanding of the irreducible reality. I look forward to conferring with you about next month's theme. Special thanks to the administrators of the challenge-- CD & CP-- for their dedication and efficiency. 
--lace


----------



## PiP (Jun 27, 2013)

Congratulations Gumby and Lace.

Gumby, your simple words hold a special place in my heart and a gentle reminder.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 27, 2013)

Congrats!  I thought things went rather smooth...


----------



## Gumby (Jun 27, 2013)

Congratulations, Lace! Well deserved win.   My thanks to all who participated and those who voted for my poem. Pip, I'm glad this found a special place and purpose for you, thank you.

I think we can all say that the blind challenge was a very enjoyable experience and a successful one.


----------



## escorial (Jun 27, 2013)

Well done..enjoyed reading them.


----------



## Pennywise (Jun 27, 2013)

congrats to all the winners,


----------



## Gargh (Jun 27, 2013)

Congratulations all, especially Lace and Gumby (if I ever write a cop show I _will _be calling it that)!

Anyone else going to 'out' themselves? In retrospect I'm not too happy with mine but, at the time of entry, I was so I'm going to stand by it... it was 'Pieces of you'. 

Now... who wrote 'Sweet Pea'? I really enjoyed that


----------



## Ariel (Jun 27, 2013)

Mine was Sweet Pea.  Thanks.  It was fun to write and came out _completely_ different from the first draft.


----------



## writersblock (Jun 27, 2013)

Congrats to the winners. I thought everyone did a splendid job. My favourite of them all was a Train Journey. Mine was Broken dreams. My heart sank when I noticed the spelling mistake on the last line but it was too late. I would love to get feedback on the piece if anyone is willing?


----------



## Gumby (Jun 27, 2013)

If I could make a suggestion? Those who wish to get some feedback on their entry may post their poems from the challenge in either the Poet's Workshop or the Poetry Board. This is true for every challenge, not just this one. That way we all get to know who entered what, too.


----------



## candid petunia (Jun 30, 2013)

Congratulations, Lace and Gumby.  This was a fun challenge, I'm glad I could be a part of it. It wouldn't have been a success without all your contributions. 

My favourites were Spring '92 and Unrequited Love. Reveal yourselves, strangers.


----------



## apple (Jun 30, 2013)

Congratulations Lace and Gumby.  I thought your poems were wonderful.   I wrote BEAUTIFUL.   (Yikes)


----------



## Travers (Jun 30, 2013)

candid petunia said:


> My favourites were Spring '92 and Unrequited Love. Reveal yourselves, strangers.



Thanks, CP. Spring '92 is mine.

Now, who wrote Rare Earth and Air? I like that one.


----------



## candid petunia (Jun 30, 2013)

apple, _Beautiful_ was dark, haunting; there was something I liked about it but I can't place my finger where. It would take me a couple more reads for me to get the full essence of it.


----------



## Gargh (Jun 30, 2013)

apple said:


> I wrote BEAUTIFUL.   (Yikes)



I liked Beautiful too. It was deep and dark and almost drunkenly hypnotic but there were points also where I didn't _quite _understand it. I hope you workshop it on the forum because I'd like to understand it better, I was intrigued by it.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 30, 2013)

I hate to take credit for it, but I wrote "Stained."  I didn't notice until later on that I repeated the word 'stain' twice in the first stanza, which I think took away from its rhythm.


----------



## alanmt (Jun 30, 2013)

Awesome job, all!  I did not submit this time.  I voted for coffin nails, sweet pea, and the st. clair bridge hurts, which struck a special chord with me.


----------



## bajmahal (Jun 30, 2013)

I wrote "She Used to Know the Name of Every Flower" - I've revised it since (of course).  
I voted for "Coffin Nails", "Remember Buttered Toast", and "Sweet Pea" and it was crazy hard narrowing it down to three.  Congratulations Lace and Gumby!  Nicely done!


----------

